# My wine area



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2012)

I am really trying to understand how to post pictures and I thought I would show you all some of my wine area. The bulk aging wines under the boxes are identified, the demijohn is 15 gallons of OVZ and the wine in the production area (l to r) 5 gallons of Muscat, 11 gallons of Granbarolo, 18 gallons of Barolo Speciale, 6 gallons of Sauvignon Blanc and 10 gallons of Chardonnay-Semillon.


----------



## UBB (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! I love the box idea.


----------



## TonyP (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks good. I know you've made a lot. If you get a chance, show a pic. of your collection.
Tony P.


----------



## robie (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice area. Wish I had that much room.


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice! Lol I like how the tiny carboy is full in picture 2 and in picture 3 it looks like 1 or 2 glasses had been drank! Really like the setup and those boxes are awesome!


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## UBB (Aug 30, 2012)

JoshDivino said:


> Nice! Lol I like how the tiny carboy is full in picture 2 and in picture 3 it looks like 1 or 2 glasses had been drank! Really like the setup and those boxes are awesome!




Yup, wine thief!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2012)

JoshDivino said:


> Nice! Lol I like how the tiny carboy is full in picture 2 and in picture 3 it looks like 1 or 2 glasses had been drank! Really like the setup and those boxes are awesome!


 
Josh, they are two different 1/2 gallon carboys. The one is Super Tuscan and the other is Brunello. You can just see the Super Tuscan on the far left of the picture of the Brunello boxes. 

However, I should hasten to add that as of _today_, they are both gone!


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 30, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Josh, they are two different 1/2 gallon carboys. The one is Super Tuscan and the other is Brunello. You can just see the Super Tuscan on the far left of the picture of the Brunello boxes.
> 
> However, I should hasten to add that as of _today_, they are both gone!



oh  my wine always magically disappears this same way!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2012)

You got the one thing I lack. A computer!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnT, I really need it. It helps me plan my work and keep track of what I did on each batch. The sceen that is showing in the picture is my "Wines in Progress" file and I have an Excel spreadsheet for each wine I am making. I was trying to use paper and pencil in a notebook, but that became too unwieldy.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2012)

Thant was not a dig on you. I would like to have one also. I just think that with all the water and fluid flying around in the winery, a computer wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnT, I did not take it as a dig. I was just saying that I tried paper and pencil and I had a bunch of notes lying around that were completely out of order and not of much use. I do worry about water and moisture but so far this has not been a problem. I have a de-humidifier running and it keeps the RH at about 70-75%.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2012)

I think your room is even neater then mine and lots of people here would have thought that to be impossible. Im in my new house now and I can tell you this most likely will not be near as neat.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 5, 2012)

*sparkliing wine*

WADE,SPARKLING WINE LOOKS EXCELLENT ,IS THAT A KIT? I HAVE ONE IN THE WINGS TO DO FOR THE HOLIDAYS....JP


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 5, 2012)

Rocky things are looking awesome. I have the wine but I sure lack in the neatness.


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have not seen boxes before. Just curious of their purpose? Kim


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Kim the idea is to keep light off of the carboys. You don't want direct sunlight hitting your carboys.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 9, 2012)

Rocky thats really nice. Love the computer idea. I still do pen and paper. IF I had a winemaking room I would absolutely set yp a computer.


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dan, My basement is like a wine CAVE, so I guess I don't have to worry about the sunlight


----------

